# How to start a conversation with a random stranger at school?



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

This may seem easy for some, but not to me. I was never good at talking.
I was just sitting in the library and then all of a sudden this guy came and sat at my table on the opposite side of me. He could sit anywhere and I'm pretty sure I saw him sitting somewhere else but I guess he changed his mind. But why me though? I started getting nervous because I was attracted to this guy. He was good looking. He had this huge book beside him and he took out his laptop. I was thinking about talking to him or thinking of what to say, but I couldn't do it. How do you start a conversation with a random stranger at school? I was thinking of saying, "OMG...that's a huge book. Can I see it?" or "OMG...that's a huge book. What is it for?" I am a failure at socializing or communicating -_- 
God damn it, this sucks. Why can't I ever talk to a guy I am physically attracted to? It's sooo easy talking to someone you're not attracted to, but when you are attracted to someone, it's difficult and you can't even figure out what to say because you're scared you might sound stupid.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

If you have confidence, anything can be a conversation. Just trust your self and try to find something in common to talk about.


----------



## SGI (Nov 22, 2012)

Your heart starts to beat a bit faster doesn't it?! He obviously came and sat with you because you looked like the best option. 'Hey, how are you?' is probably an alright starter. 

What happened by the way? Did you talk, or just sit tight? To be honest he probably should've asked if it's alright to sit there and that's where the conversation should've started...

Haha, tis life. Hopefully it'll work out better next time.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

SGI said:


> Your heart starts to beat a bit faster doesn't it?! He obviously came and sat with you because you looked like the best option. 'Hey, how are you?' is probably an alright starter.
> 
> What happened by the way? Did you talk, or just sit tight? To be honest he probably should've asked if it's alright to sit there and that's where the conversation should've started...
> 
> Haha, tis life. Hopefully it'll work out better next time.


He didn't ask me if he could sit there at all....he just sat there! He just did his thing while I did my thing the whole entire time. It happened maybe for about 30-45 minutes....thanks for the encouragement. I need to step up my game lol!


----------

